# JDC_Lawnguy's 2020 Lawn Journal



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Officially got out and worked in the yard today. It is a little early here but temps have been in upper 40, low 50's, and the Corona scare meant the family was around to lend a hand.

Picked up sticks, doggie gifts and gave it a light rake. I saw minor green up in the spots with full sun. It will be a few weeks until go time, but still exciting to get out.

Also put the battery back in the mower and cleaned it up. A mouse had moved into the engine during the winter so had a bit of work to do.

Now I just need to wait for soil result from UMass.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Officially got out and worked in the yard today. It is a little early here but temps have been in upper 40, low 50's, and the Corona scare meant the family was around to lend a hand.
> 
> Picked up sticks, doggie gifts and gave it a light rake. I saw minor green up in the spots with full sun. It will be a few weeks until go time, but still exciting to get out.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for my soil test as well from UMASS. A buddy of mine works on campus and they have been sent home with pay for until further notice. I'm hoping that we are still able to get the results.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+ that was my guess. Pretty much everyone else has been sent home as well. I am pretty sure students have left campus.

I guess I will start with the basics and worry about P and K when I get my results back.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ that was my guess. Pretty much everyone else has been sent home as well. I am pretty sure students have left campus.
> 
> I guess I will start with the basics and worry about P and K when I get my results back.


Speaking of P&K, any recommendation where I can get P&K fertilizer for a reasonable price? I have a place near by where I can get potash but finding anywhere that just sells phosphorus, or a combo or P&K is tough. I used starter fert last spring and spoon fed every week and did the same with my fall reno/blitz. I can't see my soil test changed drastically from last year but I know my P&K will still be on the low side.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Scagfreedom48z+

I got SOP and Triple Superphosphate last year.

Nashua Farmers exchange and Agway in Milford NH carry both if remember.

I also found a few Agway they sell MOP which is cheaper, but it has a high salt index.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Little slow on updates these days, as weather is still on the cooler side.

Got out in 04/04 and applied Prodiamine at 0.266 oz/M

On 04/11 I applied 18-24-06 at 0.69# N/M

Tried to mow on 04/12 and had issues getting mower started.

Mower went out for service on 04/15 and hoping to get back soon.

Although I have done minimal to the lawn this spring, I did get my first compliment today which helped me get motivated for the season.

Grass is greening up well and starting to grow. Temps are still in high 30's at night. We have been getting rain every few days. Should be good to go once I get mower back.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Got my mower back from service today and couldn't resist a first mow.

Should have picked up leaves but time was precious.

Grass looks better it pics but still not bad.

After this Thursday no more freezing temps so will be able to spray Urea this weekend.

Mowed at 2.25", but deck seems off.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a pretty nice first mow!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Butter said:


> That's a pretty nice first mow!


Thanks. It is still a work in progress.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Put down 1/4 N/M liquid (urea)

1 tblspn Extreme Blend

-1 oz 3 Way Herbicide.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed today at 2.5". The area informant of my shed is still slow growing.

The rest is growing well and could have been cut at 3" if I had paid a little more attention.

Seeing bent grass emerge next to my flower bed on the driveway. Thinking I may glyphosate it this fall.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Notice lots of Poa Anua starting to emerge over the last day or so as temps are up.

Will need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75". Side yard is still slow growing.

Front yard needed a double mow. It should have been cut at 3". Will need to put in mulching blades.

Pics are from later in day than usual since I forgot to take them earlier.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Lawn is starting to look better with the warmer temps.

Sprayed today 
- 1/4# N/M
- 1 oz Propiconazole 
- 0.5 oz permetherin 
- Extreme Blend (1 cup total) K4L
- 1 teaspoon Molasses K4L
- few ounces of humic K4L

Noticing the K4L products need at least overnight to dissolve.

I strained it out of the jug and on its way into the Spreadermate, but still has some clogging issues as it was still pretty "gritty"


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Lawn is starting to look better with the warmer temps.
> 
> Sprayed today
> - 1/4# N/M
> ...


Check out the K4L Turf and lawn product they have. It's a combo and more of all the K4L apps you have above.

https://lawnphix.com/products/new-kelp4less-product-for-2020-green-lawn-turf/


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> jdc_lawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn is starting to look better with the warmer temps.
> ...


Thanks I have seen that. I know the guys in the NELCA group were part of the development, but I had already jumped in on a 2 for 1 last fall to stock up for this year. Will have to put that on my list for next year


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed yesterday 5/13 at 2.75" on the side and 3" in the front and back.

Lawn on side is really starting to grow as it gets warmer and more sun each day.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

-applied Grubex this afternoon to take advantage of the rain planned for this evening.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Busy day with projects outside the lawn, but snuck in a mow. Poa is driving me nuts. Maybe this will be the year I don't overseed?!?!

2.75" on side 3" in front.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Got up early and spent some time outside

Sprayed the following 
- 2 tblsp of Extreme Blend
- 1 tblsp Humic
- tiny amount of molasses 
- 0.15#N

Also did first Permetherin application 
36% Permetherin 
2 oz/gallon

Went a little heavy since mosquitos are just appearing and it is going to be fairly dry for next few days.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed

3" Side and Back
3.25" Front


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Beautiful day today. First 80 degree day of the year. Snuck out during the early afternoon and applied

- 9 oz/M Hydretain
- 1 oz/M PPZ


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Applied Screaming Green Clone from Valley Green at 0.5#N/M


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3.25"

- I have been meaning to add a sprinkler to the zone on the front near the street. Last year I had burnout by my mailbox. It had slipped my mind and I am starting to see some burnout there. Will try and get to it this weekend.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mow at 2.75" on side and 3" in front to get what was left of seed heads.

Planning on getting T-Nex down in next week


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Early morning spray this morning

- 1.5 oz K4L Extreme Blend
- 1 tblsp K4L molasses 
- 1 oz Ammonium Sulfate
- 1 oz Bifen


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3.25" took about 1/4" off which is not bad since it has only been three days since I mowed. Had to lay some double single for those Sunday Stripes





Also dig out a root under office window that my wife has been asking me to get for about 2 years. It was an absolute



Also pulled out the elderberry tree and remaining roses with from the driveway bed.

New plants will go in this week and then if weather permits new mulch next weekend.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed the side at 3.25" and back at 2.75" since I will be putting a trampoline up tomorrow. &#128542;

Put down Dimension 0-0-7 0.1% at the ~4# rate


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3" on side and 3.25 out front since it has been a few days.

I was just kissing the tips, maybe taking an 1/8" on the side but I was taking a solid 3/4" out front.

Overall the grass looks good. Few minor fungus issues. Potentially red thread in 2-3 spots. Could also be potential urine spots. To be honest I made a mental note as I mowed but forgot to go look closer. We have had a fox around which appears to be having a turf war with my dog so she may be the culprit.

Lastly, noticing significant burn out along the road.

I front of my house their is a drop in the soil about 8" from road. Need to add soil and build up.

On side burn out is on neighbors property and creeping just past sprinkler.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Applied Azoxy 2SC at just above preventative rates since it was what I had left. In hind sight should have kept the extra ounce in the event I had to spot treat, but I have plenty of PPZ and TM 4.5


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

We were a little late this year, but mulch was delivered and put down yesterday.

Also planning on trying mulch lock this year.

We went lighter on the mulch because existing mulch was ok.

This year we put down 2 yards compared to 6 last year.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3.75"

Applied FAS 
- Cool Season Rate 2 oz Fe 1.7 oz AS

Sprayed round up around shed and onl swing set which is supposed to go this weekend.

Area is overgrown with lots of poison ivy.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed 3.5"

Applied mulch lock along the edges


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Applied Extreme Blend and Bifen

Bifen app was at 1 oz Rate


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm thinking of an app of Extreme Blend in the next couple of weeks. Did you do yours as a foliar or soil app? How long before you typically start seeing a response? I got mine towards the middle/end of the summer last year during heat/drought stress, so it was difficult to tell how much my one or two apps (more of soil apps with hose end sprayer) helped, but I think they did.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Chris LI i have been doing the Extreme Blend as a foliar app.

I am seeing good response with 24-48 hrs.

I will say it has been very hot and very dry. No consistent measurable rain in weeks.

As a result I noticed less response with my last app.

I have irrigation but even it is showing areas that need fine tuning.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed yesterday at 3.75"

No really rain in few weeks.

Seeing a few brown spots. Will need to fine tun some of my irrigation.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I will definitely a foliar app.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

No action in the lawn last few days.

On Monday town issued a complete ban on outdoor water usage.

Today we got two bouts of rain.

First one was 0.5". Still need to check the gauges after the second round.

Seeing some chances for rain coming up, but nothing certain.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Final rain total from the other day was ~5/8"

Mowed Thursday at 3.75" front and side 3.5"
Back around trampoline (still seeing Poa seed heads in this area &#128534;

Rain predicted almost daily for next few days

Early morning app
- Valley Green 17-03-02 (screaming green clone) @ 3#/M
- TM 4.5 @ 2.5 oz/M
- Humic12 @ 6 oz/M


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3.75" yesterday

Lawn is looking good with all things considered

Got ~0.5" of rain yesterday

More rain predicted this week. Also ordered some more Hydretain.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3.75#

Grass is looking good after +2" of rain this week. Forgot to take pic.

Spayed FAS this afternoon.

Only got about 3 hours of before unplanned rain storm.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 3.75"

With all the rain it was overgrown. At least +5" in some spots.

Lawn has recovered from heat stress. FAS last week definitely helped with the color.

Both pics were taken this afternoon around 5:35 PM.

Lawn is the same color on both sides, but the side was in the sun making it look lighter.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Got back soil samples last week.

Big issue is upping the pH in short term.
Going to try and get down ~400# this week if possible.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Put down 480# Dolomitic lime Thursday

Sprayed 2 oz/M Propoconazole and 3 oz/M Hydretain

We're supposed to get 0.5 - 1" of rain last night.

Got ~0.10". The drought continues, and town still has water ban in place.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Got about 5/8" of rain yesterday and expecting more today.

Lawn was getting long and shaggy

Mowed lawn at 3.75". Had to double cut due to length.

Pics actually make it look worse than it is since sun was directly overhead during pics.

Lawn is looking good since it is only getting minimal supplemental water due to water ban.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Quick spray tonight since rain is expected in AM.

- FAS (2 oz FEM and 1.7 oz AS/M)
- 3 oz Extreme Blend
- 1 tbls Humic

- Forgot the molasses as rush to get things together.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed yesterday 7/21 at 3.75 and 3.5". Double mow it was extra long. It still looked shaggy after the first cut so I dropped the deck. I definitely need to swap out blades. Just been to hot.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Should have noted still on water ban. Lack of water is starting to take a toll. Took pics after sun was off it because it looks better. Got a little rain this am and rain is forecasted for tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks like the lawn recovered a little from last week. Color looks good and the stripes look great!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Chris LI thanks! It was looking a little better. The later pic, when the sun was off it, definitely helped me out.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Applied PPZ @2 oz this AM. The rain, heat and humidity have it under a little pressure. Plus I was due.

Changed the blades on my mower. I had had recently sent it out for service and they told me they leveled the deck. The deck was pitched 1/8 forward which is common for commercial mowers but not called for on my deck.

Also the deck was off by 1" 😣

I mowed tonight and dropped it a little to far. I had to triple cut some sections I can see some of the dead stalks from the heat stress.

We did get ~ 2" of rain the other day, but it was ~90 today and expecting it to be hotter tomorrow and Monday.

Will be interesting to see how it looks in a few days with no water.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Busy week at work so not much happened in the lawn during the week.

Got a new set of Gator G3 Blades and put them on this morning

Not water this week. It was hot had about 0.75" of rain over the week.

Mowed today at 3.75". New Blades were great.

As you can see it is a little crispy. Not as bad as it looks in the photo though.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Expecting rain in the AM so put down

- Extreme Blend 2 oz/M
- FAS (2 oz Fe & 1.7 oz AS)/M


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Had about 5/8" of rain yesterday.

Dethatched side lawn with tow behind and mowed at 3.75 and then at 3.5"

Mowed front and back at 3.75"


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Got back soil samples last week.
> 
> Big issue is upping the pH in short term.
> Going to try and get down ~400# this week if possible.


Your stats look great. I noticed that you said that you need to up your pH. What is the ideal pH up here in New England? I am between 5.8 and 6.0


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

[/quote]

Your stats look great. I noticed that you said that you need to up your pH. What is the ideal pH up here in New England? I am between 5.8 and 6.0
[/quote]

Hey @Scagfreedom48z+ , I am shooting for 6.5 based off UMASS recommendation


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Lawn is growing. No water since Tuesday and looks pretty good.

Mowed at 3.75"

Need to recheck the level as gator blades seem great but I am seeing stragglers and single dead stands shoot out the ridge front of the deck. Noticed righ front tire is a little worn which could be issue.

Few pics to show difference of sun angle since I usually photo later in day.

First two pics are same area just a different angle.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Been busy the last week or so but behind on my log

Mowed Wednesday 8/12 @3"

Mowed Friday 8/14 @ 2.75"

Dethatched Saturday and Sunday. Took and estimated 100-125 Bushells of debris out of the lawn.

I used the mower to suck up a lot of it then used blower to blow it to street, then raked. It sucked. Luckily my wife and daughter helped out Sunday on some of the front and back

This debris pile was down to a fraction of this size since I had not bagged since the first mow of the year. 




The pile absolutely stunk and has been cool, so I dumped 80# of lime on it. It has helped. I have another 80#'s I can dumped. If it gets bad, I will turn it, add some organic matter and dump more lime.

Since I am on vacation this week and next, I went to Valley Green and picked up some screamin green clone (17-03-03) as well as some SOP (00-00-50)

I put down 3#M of Valley Green and accident put down about 2.5# of SOP for a custom blended 09-02-24 which should help the lawn recover nicely.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed Friday at 3.5"
Applied Prodiamine at 4 month Rate Saturday

Worked on shed yesterday with my dad to seal up areas where mice have been getting in.

Mowed today at 3.5"









Also spent morning working to prep area under the trampoline for leveling. Ordered 3 yards of crushed stone and put down some paved base on far side since it was almost 5" off


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Removed summer annuals and plants fall annuals


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Quick mow this morning at 4" to get things under control. Grass was sneaking up on 7". Noticed a lot of mushrooms in the shady areas of my lawn, but no indication fungal disease. We had had some rain this week and Wednesday's it rained most of the day.

I had skipped a round of fungucide because it was so dry, but out down Azoxy to help guard against potential issues.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Late afternoon app

-Extreme Blend 2oz (by volume) per M
- 0.25#N (urea) per M


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Busy week at work last week so did not get a chance to mow mid week due to rain. Got ~0.75" of rain

Mowed yesterday morning at 4" because the lawn was very long.



Wife complained it was to long so had to mow again this morning at 3.5" looks a little better at that height.

Put down 0.5#N/M with Urea after I mowed.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

> Wife complained it was to long so had to mow again this morning


And here I thought I was the only one who had this "issue." She usually just does it sarcastically for me though when it gets to an inch or so. :lol:


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> > Wife complained it was to long so had to mow again this morning
> 
> 
> And here I thought I was the only one who had this "issue." She usually just does it sarcastically for me though when it gets to an inch or so. :lol:


@synergy0852 an 1"!!! I wish had the ability to mow short. Way to much leveling to do to get there though. Hope I can get there someday.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed Friday at 3.5

Applied 4#/M of Valley Green 17-2-3 today

Expecting pattern shift and rain this week.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Snuck out yesterday 9/29 and put down propiconazole @1 oz. the mornings have been dewy and humidity has been high. We have not had much rain, but are going through a period where we will see rain. Had 5/8" last night.

Got out and mowed at 4". Grass was very long and has bounced back well from stress.

Postimage seems to be down, but lawn is looking a nice deep green.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Not much in the lawn last few days.

Mowed at 3.5" as cool nights are ahead. Family left me alone for a few hours, so I mowed triple - doubles, and then rewarded myself with a steak.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Add a craft beer to go with the steak, and it sounds like a great night, to me! The color and stripes look great, especially against the fall color in the background. Are you seeing any leaves drop yet?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Add a craft beer to go with the steak, and it sounds like a great night, to me! The color and stripes look great, especially against the fall color in the background. Are you seeing any leaves drop yet?


Hey @Chris LI Sorry for the late reply. Been a few long weeks at work and missed this.

Yes, we had a Wind Storm last week on 10/7 and lawn was heavily covered with leafs but there are still a good bit on the trees.

Maples seem to be holding on tight.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Been a long few weeks. We have seen some rain but not much.

I applied 0.5# N (46-00-00) in granular form on Saturday.

I applied 1# K (00-00-50) tonight.

Mowed yesterday at 3.25". Lawn is looking good.

This was tonight as the sun was going down.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Been a little lax on posting lately. Things slowed down

Had about 4" of snow last Friday. Temps where in the 20's and snow stuck around until Monday followed by ~1" of rain.

It has been windy and most of leafs are down.

Got out and mowed (2.75") and sucked up leafs.

Calling for warmer temps next week or so, so will be interesting to see how lawn responds.

My guess is the end is near.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Mowed at 2.75"

Mostly to suck up leafs but did notice the grass was still actively growing (barely) in some of the sunnier spots.

Put down winterizer. I had a bag of 32-00-04 that was a year or two old and wanted the space back.

This is likely a wrap on the season. Rain due today and then colder temps on the horizon.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Ride that last wave as long as you can! It's on the downhill, but I still think you have a little time. You still have some green left in the tree canopy. Your fert drop should give it a little kick. Now is when we can shine, when the turf contrasts the trees nicely. I think tree color is a little off this year for all of us in the NE, but we should still have a pretty good showing. If I remember correctly, last year your trees were on fire against your deep green lawn.


----------

